# [Script/Action Nautilus]Propriétés d'une video

## razer

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai l'honneur de vous présenter ce nouveau petit programme permettant d'obtenir tous les détails d'une vidéo :

Screenshot

C'est écrit en perl et cela exploite nautilus-action, malheureusement encore absent de portage.

Il fonctionne aussi avec le sous-menu script de nautilus...

Il prend notamment toute son utilité dans le cas des matroska proposant plusieurs pistes audio, sous-titres...

Pour le reste, il propose toutes les informations utiles (si vous pensez que certaines manquent, merci de vous manifester)

Installation :

1. commencez par télécharger cette archive : VideoType-0.1.tar.gz

2. Décompressez là, elle comporte un fichier nommé "install.pl" : double cliquez dessus.

3. L'installation présente les dépendances nécessaires.

Si vous avez déjà ces programmes d'installé, vous pouvez continuer, sinon il vous faudra exécuter la commande en gras...

4. A la fin de l'installation, sortez de votre session ou redémarrez nautilus (killall nautilus)

Utilisation :

Sur une video, cliquez avec le bouton droit, vous devriez trouver l'option "Video Type".

Si vous ne souhaitez pas utiliser nautilus-actions, la commande est aussi disponible dans le menu "Scripts"

Une nouvelle fois, vous trouverez ce programme ici :

VideoType-0.1.tar.gz

Merci de rapporter tout bug, en joignant le fichier /tmp/vt_debug-<login>

----------

